# Asking members to submit Reviews : what do you think?



## Marina_K (Aug 18, 2005)

When I read the BBS, I come across quite a few messages where the member mentions having gone to this or that resort, a few days/weeks/months ago.

With a little research, I can tell whether or not that member has submitted a review.

If you were that member, would you be offended if I PMd or emailed you, asking/begging you to write a review?

Or, how would you handle it?

Thanks.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 18, 2005)

I fully support the idea of asking members to submit reviews.  Although I have only been handling the European Reviews area for a couple of months I have been very surprised at how few reviews I have received in August.  Just 3 so far compared to about 30 in July.  I would have expected the numbers to increase through August, not decrease.

I do recall a comment by one member to the effect that they don't submit reviews because what they want of a resort may not be the same as somebody else.

A review is the member's opinion of a resort and it doesn't matter whether or not others agree or have shares similar experiences.  I feel it is only by getting a good number of reviews that a fair picture can be built up.

During the transfer of reviews between the old and new databases I have seen instances of very different opinions of a resort from people who must have been there at roughly the same time.  Neither reviewer is wrong in what they say as each person has their own expectations and experiences.  So PLEASE submit reviews.


----------



## akbmusic (Aug 18, 2005)

*I think it would be great!*

I love the reviews! There are so many resorts that haven't been reviewed in 3 or 4 years (or ever). A lot can change in just one year with that many people in and out, management changes, refurbishments...
   I was just looking through reviews yesterday before placing our request w/II and wished there was more about some resorts. 
   I'm all for it. Go get 'em!


----------



## Canuck (Aug 18, 2005)

*sounds great*

I think it sounds great as well.  Now, forgive me as I am new to TUG, is there already a place to post reviews?  If so how do I find it on this website?  I'm all in support of giving and reading reviews.....FANTASTIC idea!

Cheers/Lisa


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

Welcome to TUG.

The reviews are one of the benefits of membership. You can find the reviews here. We're in the process of tranferring the reviews to a new site and so it is a bit "messy".

If you're not a member, you can find a few sample reviews listed here.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2005)

I found the new way to post reviews of resort a mixed bag.  I had to go thru four separate sign-ins to get to the review form.  Although, I like the new form, but I miss the free form method of the old reviews.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 18, 2005)

I certainly wouldn't be offended, I think its a great idea. I have usually submitted reviews for all the resorts we have visited except for a couple last fall which had been reviewed recently and I had nothing to add. In fact just a couple of days ago I checked the reviews for the Oasis Villas in Palm Springs which I believe is now a Sunterra resort and there hasn't been any new reviews for a couple of years. I have noticed there seem to be fewer reviews being submitted since we switched to the new website. Is it really that more difficult now?

Lynn


----------



## Keitht (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> I found the new way to post reviews of resort a mixed bag.  I had to go thru four separate sign-ins to get to the review form.  Although, I like the new form, but I miss the free form method of the old reviews.



I don't know the actual reasoning behind the new format but would guess that there is a desire for conformity across the board as the database develops.
I suppose, like any change, there is always a risk that what some people consider to be good features will be lost when introducing new.


----------



## gary01 (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the reviews too and wouldn't be offended if I were asked to submit one.  However, that said, I have submitted several reviews but at least 3 never seem to have made it and were apparently lost in cyberland.  I resubmitted each of them and they too got lost. It gets a little frustrating to have to resubmit them several times, so I've given up posting new ones.


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 18, 2005)

ditto what Gary said


----------



## LynnW (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine have always been posted but most of them have been for Mexico and Western States. Thanks to Marina, Jeff and I believe it is Chris who has taken over from him for doing a great job! I also submitted a couple from Hawaii which were posted.

I also want to say welcome Lisa. Another Tugger from Calgary!  There are only a few of us.   

Lynn


----------



## flowergurl (Aug 18, 2005)

*Great idea*



			
				Marina_K said:
			
		

> When I read the BBS, I come across quite a few messages where the member mentions having gone to this or that resort, a few days/weeks/months ago.
> 
> With a little research, I can tell whether or not that member has submitted a review.
> 
> ...



I think it's a great idea to seek out and ask if someone can write a review.  I am relatively new to being more active in reading these boards although I have belonged to TUG for awhile.  We are visiting a couple resorts at Christmas and another couple over mid-winter and Easter break next year.  I know that I have already thought about submitting a review because at least one of the resorts had only older reviews available.  

I do have a quick question, though.  What if the resort is not listed or appears to be mixed in with another one?  I am specifically referring to Island Club IV.  It doesn't really have it's own spot.  Here on the TUG review area, I believe it's under Island Club-Seawatch, which kind of groups the two different resorts together.   (These are both on Hilton Head Island).  I do know that they are both on the same grounds, however, Seawatch is the one closer up front by the ocean and Island Club is in back by the lagoon.  In RCI, these appear as separate resorts you can book into.  Would it be clearer to people if there was a way to separate these and have two areas for reviews here on TUG?
Not trying to cause any trouble, just making a friendly suggestion. 

Thanks, 
Diane


----------



## KenK (Aug 18, 2005)

Some of the Shawnee Resorts are also listed in one group.  What many reviewers do is to write the first line of the review with the exact name of the resort (section) and sometimes even the room or bldg.

"... We stayed at the Shawnee Village section called The Summit, a 5 star II section in the Shawnee developments..."

"...We stayed in the Shawnee Village section called Depew..."

"...Orange Lakes CC section called the__________..."


----------



## flowergurl (Aug 18, 2005)

*Gotcha! and so the light goes on!*



			
				KenK said:
			
		

> Some of the Shawnee Resorts are also listed in one group.  What many reviewers do is to write the first line of the review with the exact name of the resort (section) and sometimes even the room or bldg.
> 
> "... We stayed at the Shawnee Village section called The Summit, a 5 star II section in the Shawnee developments..."
> 
> ...



Ken, 

Well, why didn't I think of that.  Guess it really does show that I am new!  Now I will understand the whole system a little better when I go in to read the reviews also.  Sometimes I just have trouble thinking "outside the box" I guess!

Thanks, 
Diane


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 18, 2005)

flowergurl said:
			
		

> I do have a quick question, though.  What if the resort is not listed or appears to be mixed in with another one?  I am specifically referring to Island Club IV.  It doesn't really have it's own spot.  Here on the TUG review area, I believe it's under Island Club-Seawatch, which kind of groups the two different resorts together.   (These are both on Hilton Head Island).  I do know that they are both on the same grounds, however, Seawatch is the one closer up front by the ocean and Island Club is in back by the lagoon.  In RCI, these appear as separate resorts you can book into.  Would it be clearer to people if there was a way to separate these and have two areas for reviews here on TUG?



Good question, Diane, but unfortunately, the answer is a bit complicated. I'm not going to comment on how the other volunteers do their section. I'll just use my own as an example.

I "inherited" the Mexico Reviews ~6 years ago. La Paloma  has 3 names but only 2 groups (Worldmark & WIVC) involved in it, but it has always been dealt as one resort.

When the "programmer" set up the new site, he made entries for ALL RCI & II resorts. So I've decided, as long as there truely is a difference ( management, RCI #, etc.), I'll keep La Paloma as two separate resorts.

Others might not do it that way.


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 18, 2005)

Gary & Betsy,

I understand how you feel. (A few of my reviews never made it online.) I just hope it wasn't me     If it was, I'm truly sorry.

Hopefully, you'll reconsider and give the new system a try.

Lynn,   

Thanks 

It's always a good idea to do it in a document. I accept reviews whichever method the member chooses.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 19, 2005)

From what I understand of the old review system it required much more manual intervention by the Review Rep than does the new one.  Maybe that had something to do with the number of reviews 'going missing'.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 19, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> From what I understand of the old review system it required much more manual intervention by the Review Rep than does the new one.  Maybe that had something to do with the number of reviews 'going missing'.



I hope so - I'm another one who had 3 reviews disappear and never get posted, which did make me think about submitting more (though I have done so since then).


----------



## Keitht (Aug 19, 2005)

As one of the Review Reps I may live to regret this    but if a review hasn't been posted within about 4 weeks of submission I would suggest sending either an e-mail or PM to the relevant rep.  Also, keep a copy of the review text as a Word document or similar until it does appear.
I am aware that at least one rep is in a situation where their only access over the past few months has been via an unreliable and slow dial up link.


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 19, 2005)

*Missing reviews ...*

Betsy, Gary & Tashamen,

Was this the old or new system?

Thanks.

------------
Marina
Mexico Resort Reviews


----------



## Liz from N.J. (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish there were more reviews on the TUG board. Most of them are years old.

I'm going to do my La Cabana, Aruba review now.


----------



## sammy (Aug 22, 2005)

I would not be offended if I were asked to submit a review.  I think it is a great idea.   

TUG is most useful when information is current and input by different members.  Not only are there resort listings with out of date reviews, but others which seem to focus on only one aspect of timesharing (eg only checkin and staff courtesy, or unit layout and kitchen supplies, or local area, or just an overall thumbs up or down and that's it) so it is always good to have multiple reviews.  We all see things from our own perspective and seeing only one view is misleading.  (I always question that '10' resort that has only 1 review.)  The more who contribute the better and more accurate the data.  

I'd guess many will happily satisfy the request, some with politely decline, some will totally ignore.  I can't imagine anyone getting upset over a simple, polite request.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 22, 2005)

Marina_K said:
			
		

> Betsy, Gary & Tashamen,
> 
> Was this the old or new system?



For me, they were all under the old system.  Two were in Florida, but different parts of Florida so I think had different review managers, and one in the Caribbean.  Unfortunately it isn't always possible for me to keep a copy of the review and in two of these cases (the two in Florida) I never recreated the reviews.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm afraid I'm finding the 'new' system more complicated and I never know if there are any 'new' reviews if all the pages are yellow ... the new reviews seem to show up on white background, but each time I switched to one area I needed to sign in again to get to another ... and I couldn't find any 'new' reviews for Marriott Ocean Pointe, Beachplace Towers, Doral and others.  Surely I'm missing something as it's hard to believe there haven't been any new reviews for those resorts since TUG changed.

Brian


----------



## Marina_K (Sep 14, 2005)

I replied on the other thread on how to find reviews for Florida East Coast and Keys.

We are aware of the "having to log in multiple times" problem. That will be partly solved when all the reviews are on one site. The "programmer" is also working on this.

Thanks for your patience & understanding while this "move" is being made.

--------------
Marina
temporary Mexico Resort Reviews list


----------



## krisj (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd be fine with having someone ask me to write a review.  The only times I haven't have been when abosolutely everything I'd say had already been said, or on one occassion when a person who told me about a specific very small resort made me promise in advance not to write a review (I felt odd about this, but I agreed not to).

I greatly prefer the new form for entering reviews.  IMHO it makes the process much simpler.

Kris

p.s.  I just posted two notes on the Mexico bbs asking for reviews of particular resorts, but maybe e-mailing specific memebrs would work better.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 14, 2005)

*I love the reviews, but the numbers could be more helpful*

The numbers just seem so random. Some people review a total dump and give it a 7 or 8 because it has an excellent location. Other people review the same dump and give it a 3 or 4 even though it has an excellent location. 

Same problems with magnificent resorts in timeshare-heavy areas--they'll give the resort a 7 because it's not quite as nice as another fabulous resort down the block--and sometimes the difference seems to come down to, say, the fact that the people in the pool were rowdy. 

I know all of this is subjective, and I try to read all the reviews and balance them in my head--but if it's SO subjective, maybe numerical ratings are not ideal.  

I like what they do at TripAdvisor--I think there's an overall five-dot rating plus "areas" for rating location, facilities, good for famiiles, good for couples. I also like the RCI system where resorts are somewhat recommended, recommended, or highly recommended.

Also...personally, when I write a review, it pains me to say that someone else's resort isn't that nice! It seems so insulting....


----------



## krisj (Sep 14, 2005)

wackymother said:
			
		

> Also...personally, when I write a review, it pains me to say that someone else's resort isn't that nice! It seems so insulting....




I feel that way a bit when writing reviews, but I actually LIKE it when people post specific complaints about my home resorts because then I can copy them (with the author's permission) to my resort management.  HOAs sometimes seem to respond more to exchanger's complaints than to owner's.

Kris


----------



## lawren2 (Sep 15, 2005)

Marina_K said:
			
		

> When I read the BBS, I come across quite a few messages where the member mentions having gone to this or that resort, a few days/weeks/months ago.
> 
> With a little research, I can tell whether or not that member has submitted a review.
> 
> ...



I think you just handled it very well indeed!   

A question about the new review page. I just finished one for Aruba Grand ( I owe 3 more ). I clicked submit and was brought back to the log-in page. Does this mean my review didn't go anywhere? ( Isure hope not because I'd hate to have to write it all over again.)

It would be nice to get a little blurb in your e-mail "thanks for submitting your resort review yada,yada,yada" to confirm it went somewhere.


----------



## krisj (Sep 15, 2005)

I've been getting "thanks for sub,iting your review" e-mails after using the new review input form...

Kris


----------



## grest (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm totally okay with reminders...Connie


----------



## funtime (Sep 16, 2005)

*Review needed for Casa Boca in Boca Raton*

We definately need more reviews.  For example Casa Boca suffered a "1" rating which is totally unfair all because one unhappy tugger ten years ago did not like the resort and no one has rated it since.  While I have not stayed there, and thus am not eligible to write a review,  I did some inquiries about this resort when I was looking at it on ebay and it probably should be rated a "5" or  a "6" rated resort but a "1"?  That is totally unfair.  More reviews would solve problems such as this for the older, lesser reviewed resorts.


----------



## Blitz (Sep 18, 2005)

*Review award*

TUG itself rewards those who write quality reviews on resorts that either have not been reviewed yet or have not been reviewed in 6 months or more.  Read more about it here. http://www.tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm


----------



## EileenSRN (Sep 18, 2005)

I found that if I go in under the "Ratings" link I can get to the new format reviews. Using the "Reviews" link is hit or miss connecting. A review I submitted for Pt. St. Lucie can't be seen under reviews, but can under ratings. The task of switching everthing into the new format and DB must be daunting. I wish I had some time to help.
Eileen


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 8, 2005)

Marina: A great idea! We all get caught up in other activities.  One suggestion on this board: Have a 101 instruction on how to cut and paste from Microsoft Word into TUG for transferring your trip reports.  I gave up on TUGs as I got cut off so many times.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 8, 2005)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Marina: One suggestion on this board: Have a 101 instruction on how to cut and paste from Microsoft Word into TUG for transferring your trip reports.



You are talking about basic computer skills here.  TUG's purpose is not to show people how to use their computers.  But your direct question is answered in your other post on the same jsubject, *here*.


----------



## Josie Glass (Oct 12, 2005)

*Review - Kingstown Reef at the Crowne Plaza Resort - Orlando*

Hi,

We stayed at this resort for one week last March 2005.  My husband and I, our son and wife, and their two children aged 4 and 2.

We had a two bedroom with a full kitchen.  The living room was small but roomy enough for the 6 of us.  The kitchen was the only room that was not 100% up to par.  When you opened the dishwasher door, you could not open the frig.  One of the burners on the stove did not work, but the other three worked way too fast.  It was a smooth top stove.  Also, the kitchen was not really as well equipped as others we have stayed in.  But overall, the kitchen problems were not too inconvenient.

There were several bbq's near the pool area.

The pool was clean  and there were a couple of hottubs outside also.

The master bedroom was not overly big but comfortable.

The other bedroom was huge.  There were two queen size beds, tv. bath, coffee maker, etc., lots of walking around room.

We were close to Disney and Sea world, so it was great for kids.

We had a small balcony off the livng room

The main hotel where we checked in was beautiful and service was usual, check in time around 3 pm.

We would definitely stay here again!!


----------



## PClapham (Oct 12, 2005)

*Are you asking only for Mexico?*

I would welcome any request to submit a review.  I had understood that reviews were not to be submitted if there were already many filed.  Anita


----------



## Keitht (Oct 12, 2005)

PClapham said:
			
		

> I had understood that reviews were not to be submitted if there were already many filed.  Anita



If that has been the message sent out in the past, I for one totally disagree with it.  The more reviews that are received, the more accurate picture that can be gained from them.  As somebody mentioned earlier in the thread, a single review if it is negative, can have a detrimental effect on others considering going there.  
If you have been to any resort, please do submit a review via the review forms.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 12, 2005)

wackymother said:
			
		

> personally, when I write a review, it pains me to say that someone else's resort isn't that nice! It seems so insulting....



Please do write your honest opinion of a resort.  Be positive where it is deserved and less so where that is also deserved.  As long as you explain your reasoning the review can only be a positive thing for other members.  All reviews are subjective by their very nature but that is the nature of the beast.
In transferring the European reviews to the new database, I have seen many comments from American members that the units in Europe are smaller than those in the US.  That itself is a generalisation, but it is better for our members to travel expecting a 'smaller unit' and being pleasantly surprised, than for them to expect something the size of a football pitch and being disappointed.


----------



## cpnuser (Oct 15, 2005)

*Sending reviews directly to TUG volunteer*

I have sent my reviews through the TUG old format before and sometimes they did not get posted. Yesterday, I sent my review directly to the TUG volunteer in charge of posting that state's reviews.  I received an email back from his internet provider stating that only approved senders are accepted.  When I clicked on the highlighted address to sign up,  I got an error.  I'm sorry, but I think a volunteer should not have an approved sender list, because many who try to contact this person about reviews will be turned off by having to be approved for his list.  I sent a review to another state's volunteer, and received a nice short reply that it had been received.  I spend a lot of time writing my reviews and I like to make sure the reviews are received by the RIGHT person.  Just my humble opinion!


----------



## short (Oct 15, 2005)

*Please check to see if I've ever done a review*

Marina, 

I have gone to some great places in the last year.  Each time I come home intending to write a review and somehow days, weeks, months slip by and I haven't done it.  Could you check to see if I have any reviews on file?  I went to Hilton Club NYC in March and FSA in April.  How far back would you like us to go?

Sorry for the brain fog problem but I might have a few min to do this in the next month.

Short


----------



## Present (Oct 31, 2005)

*Manatory Reviews vs. Monetary Incentive?*

The reviews / ratings are the reason I joined Tug, as I'm sure it was for most other people too.  I feel that it should be a requirement that everyone has to write at least one review every two years in order to remain a member.  Or perhaps, people would be motivated to write a review if there was a monetary incentive (i.e. $2 off your renewal fee for every review you write).  

All reviews, even if they consist of only 3 sentences, are helpful!


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 31, 2005)

Personally, I don't think we should need incentives.  Anyone that uses the reviews and appreciates their being there should be sufficiently motivated to give back to the community.  But then, I'm a dedicated blood donor too for much the same reasons.  Unfortunately, not everybody feels that way in either case.

Current incentives to encourage submission for resorts with no recent reviews: www.tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm


----------



## Keitht (Oct 31, 2005)

Present said:
			
		

> I feel that it should be a requirement that everyone has to write at least one review every two years in order to remain a member.  Or perhaps, people would be motivated to write a review if there was a monetary incentive (i.e. $2 off your renewal fee for every review you write).
> 
> All reviews, even if they consist of only 3 sentences, are helpful!



For the poor amongst us (like me) who only own a single measly week it isn't necessarily possible to write even one review every 2 years.  With RCI membership and careful planning it is possible to bank and use 3 weeks in one go.  That means only one review in 3 years although I suppose that trip may be to 2 or 3 different resorts.
Although there are no direct financial incentives to write reviews, awards can be given for reviews of new resorts and those for which no recent review exists.  More info available from the Home Page I think.


----------



## Present (Oct 31, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't think we should need incentives.  Anyone that uses the reviews and appreciates their being there should be sufficiently motivated to give back to the community.  But then, I'm a dedicated blood donor too for much the same reasons.  Unfortunately, not everybody feels that way in either case.
> 
> Current incentives to encourage submission for resorts with no recent reviews: www.tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm



Hey your preaching to the choir   .  Only been to 2 resorts and have written 2 reviews.  But, given the same amount of people who actually do things without incentives - intrinsic or otherwise- just trying to come up with some method to increase participation.  If people will sit through 90 minute timeshare presentations for $50, maybe for 5 minutes of their time they would write a review for a discounted membership.


----------



## JEFF H (Nov 2, 2005)

IF TUG Membership extensions were offered for approved format reviews it would most likely result in more reviews.
Timesharing Today offers these type of incentives and they are a Print based publication.
TUG should offer the same to help build a better review database.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 2, 2005)

As one of the benefits of membership is access to the database I would have thought it in the members own interests to keep reviews up to date.  Why does everybody seem to need some kind of financial incentive to do anything these days?


----------



## Present (Nov 2, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> As one of the benefits of membership is access to the database I would have thought it in the members own interests to keep reviews up to date.  Why does everybody seem to need some kind of financial incentive to do anything these days?



In an ideal world all members would contribute on a regular basis but all you have to do is read the reviews and when you find most places have only a couple of reviews and those are a couple of years old...something needs to change.

I don't know how many members TUG has but I would be interested to know statistically what percent contribute reviews / ratings?  

Just going from what I read on the BBS, there seems to be alot of people going places, some of them maybe 10 times a year...and yet no new reviews.


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 3, 2005)

OK I did my part, Just put one in for La Cabana in Aruba. Now if I could only figure out what the areas are in Mexico when I want to read them.   Someone please fix this.


----------



## Present (Nov 3, 2005)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> OK I did my part, Just put one in for La Cabana in Aruba. Now if I could only figure out what the areas are in Mexico when I want to read them.   Someone please fix this.




Big Frank, you rock!


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 17, 2005)

Just so You know. I posted my review on Nov 3. Two weeks later and it still has not been posted. Was it that bad,


----------



## Keitht (Nov 17, 2005)

Even the Review Reps need a break sometimes


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 5, 2005)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> Just so You know. I posted my review on Nov 3. Two weeks later and it still has not been posted. Was it that bad,


 
 Well lets make it over a month now and still my review did not post. I will never win my Pulitzer this way.


----------



## Cayuga (Dec 5, 2005)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> Well lets make it over a month now and still my review did not post. I will never win my Pulitzer this way.



That's hilarious!!       

Thanks for my chuckle of the day!


----------

